# Do you like your Vet?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this feeling in me has building for a bit-- but my latest incident with Cash made me do a little (2 phone calls) of research. 

I really like the doctors at my Vet Clinic. We have two that we usually go to, but have seen others as well-- and they are all fine. But the front office is quite frankly not very helpful and sometimes rude. They do not get involved at all with Insurance claims-- not even to give you an appropriate diagnosis and are pissy when asking for copies of records. 

I also think they charge a bit more than some others in our area. ( I am not talking about the emergency care I know that is always more) I called around today to get a feel for prices, so I used the neuter of an under 20 lb dog as my reference. When Jasper was neutered a year and 1/2 ago it cost us $140 which I thought was more than reasonable. When Cash was neutered a year later it was $270. When I asked them why it almost doubled they said --"new prices." And in fact I have noticed that every time we go it is a lot more. So when I called around today I got prices from $330 to $200 for an uncomplicate neuter of a dog under 20lbs. The 200 being from one of the more reputable in the area. This clinic also told me they are very happy to assist in insurance claims and in fact the doctors often right letters to VPI to get things covered. 

Of course "the devil you know...ya da da da da" And they are 5 minutes from our house and know my dogs and us. 

But do you guys like your Vets, and do you get support from the front office?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, they have always been helpful! The front office staff is great and have been around a long time so that they know the animals. They have a number of vets and all have been good. I only have one little pet peeve and that was them not catching the low thyroid faster. I have been going to the same vet for 20 years so I don't know what others cost. I don't think mine is real cheap but they always have the most up to date equipment and automatically do all the testing prior to surgery. They are also very close which helps out in emergency situations. They even have a medication drive through!

The most important thing is that you feel comfortable and feel that your dogs are getting all the attention they deserve. If you ever doubt anything getting a second opinion is a great idea.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love my vet and all of her staff. I think it's just as important for the front office staff to be helpful as the doctors. They've all made the effort to learn my name and recognize my voice (I hope it's not because I go in that often!)

At one point they had a vet I didn't like. It took me a while to work up the nerve but I finally told them I preferred not to see that vet - that he tended to give me worst case scenario to everything. They were very nice about it and put it in my records so that I didn't have to tell them every time.

Whenever I take the dogs in for a procedure/tests, they call a day or two later to make sure everything is okay.

They have also recommended another office that provides more sophisticated testing when I've needed it and then been very good about working with them to communicate results/etc. 

This wasn't the first vet I went to (or the 2nd) and I was reluctant to move....same reasons, they know me, the dogs know them, but once I found this place, I was really glad I had made the moves. And my dog at the time really didn't care who she was seeing! 

When you're out running errands, stop in to a new office and see what you think. You can have all of your records transferred to another vet (it took me going in and standing there while they did it, but darn it, it's part of their standard business!)

Jill


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I had such a hard time finding a good Vet prior to getting Pablo. So after we checked a few out, we were happy with our choice. Nice, expensive, clean, good smelling facility with a great and always friendly staff (I emailed them 25x with all kinds of crazy questions, before we even went there with the pup). BUT the Vet was such an arrogant, snobbish, non-compliant, incompetent ***hole that after going there 2x I had to make the hard decision and quit. I felt bad, cause I really loved the staff but it's the Vet we have to get along with mostly.

So my Breeder helped us contact another Hav-owner who forwarded me a recommendation to a Vet closer to us and cheaper but MUCH more competent. We love him, he's great, he listens, is open for our thoughts and knowledge about the breed and definitely not a money-eater like the other one. The clinic looks less fancy shmancy, the staff is a little less welcoming, yet still always friendly and I always look forward to going there. I'd say: go with your guts!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know I've said this before, but I use multiple veterinary offices.  Each one seems to be better at certain things. 

My "show" veterinarian is farther away (20 min) and comes from a show & breeding background and would never dream of trimming hair for a non-emergency procedure, is knowledgable on what I am looking for in conformation (not breed specific, but...) and in reproductive needs. They are always quick to refer me to specialists if I ask, and the whole staff is friendly and knows me by name. They also give all of my dogs extra special treatment, and everyone there has come to love Havanese from my dogs visiting over the years. However, they are nearly double the cost of my "pet" vet around the corner from my house. I have also had a lot of trouble getting in for appointments at convenient times.

I use my "pet" vet, as I fondly like to call them for some basic routine care like health certificates, rabies shots, and recently took a chance and contacted her to do a puppy exam. She was soooo thorough, so sweet and I found out that she's a Dr. Dodd's protocol follower, so she hooked me with my puppy exams now. They will also look up things for me, like blood draws for STD testing, and will do it on site, and they will see me on Saturdays or Sundays too. They don't remember my name, and none of the front staff can remember what a Havanese is (ha ha!), but the veterinarians are all very caring, so sweet to the dogs, and thorough. It always seems to take an additional 30 minutes to check out too, which can drive me crazy sometimes. I ran in on Sunday morning for what I thought was an emergency, and after a very thorough exam, and diagnosis, he told me it was free of charge. Seriously, who does that nowadays?

I've had a lot of veterinary business to give this year, with all of my travel (health certificates), blood draws, puppy exams, vaccine updates and now a (non-)emergency. My pet vet has responded so well to everything I've needed this year, that I'm inclined to keep giving them the bulk of my business.

So, yes. I'm comfortable with certain things. I'm not so sure I'd take any of my dogs to my pet vet for surgery, but I won't rule it out. They've proven themselves to be excellent for everything else so far!

It is impossible for you to know as much as the veterinarian does (and maybe even the staff), but you are the advocate for your dog, so demand (nicely, of course) respectful behavior and take your business if you aren't getting it.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*vet*

Hey guys...keep in mind we are in a small small town and this is not made up. We loved our vet. Crack, yes that was his name...was in his 80's. He was awesome. Once when our coonhound went down, he kept her for a week on fluids trying to help our 15 year old make a comeback, she finally passed away and the ground was frozen. he kept her on ice for 2 weeks until the ground thawed so we could bring her home. Our bill was $25. The people that work in his office are Tater and Snake and Vickie... not sure how she got the normal name. They love our pets. Sadly, he passed away just before Christmas. We had to us another vet 30 minutes away who often takes hours to return your call. ( We had an emergency) good thing our dog was not hit by a car...We have had puppy buyers check our vet references and they never believe us when we tell them they can talk to Tater, Snake or Crack. Crack's widow has reopened his clinic with a retired vet who is very sweet and knowledgeable. She is keeping the clinic open until Snake finishes vet school. We feel blessed to have him going to school He worked so many years with Crack ( through his high school) etc...that we already would trust him with any of our dogs. They know them all by name... and when you take one in, they ask about the others....We once adopted a cat from Crack and all our vet visits were free for the life of the cat. You just don't find people like that these days.. He is greatly missed but we are looking forward to our new vet, "Snake" Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, the names are hilarious! Snake, Tater and Crack! That sounds like a children's story. Ha ha!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love your story susan.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like my vets and have been using them for quite a while. They are a 1/2 hr from me, if the bridge doesn't go up. Anyway, one of their associates just opened up his own practice within walking distance of my house. I really liked this vet, also. So, Shelby is due for her boosters and she has an appt next Friday. The office is very friendly. I don't know about insurance forms, because I don't pay for well care visits thru my insurance. I guess I'll find out more next week.

I did bring Shelby there to have her nails cut. Shelby was so scared, she peed all over herself. They took her to grooming and washed and dried her, which I thought was very nice.

I also remembered that their office hours are great - open till 9pm M-F, Sat til 6pm and Sun til 5pm.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, Michele, that sounds like a great stroke of luck for you that he opened so close and they are so nice, with such great hours. Poor Shelby. Very nice of them to do that.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am at the other extreme. We have 2 vet offices within 5 minutes from us--and several more if we are willing to travel 15 minutes. When we first moved here with our Cairn we started at the one vet 5 minutes from us. He was having severe seasonal allergies with itching, and lots of hairloss. The vet was giving periodic steroid shots. I took my dog to the groomer at the other vet 5 minutes from us--even though he has several large bald spots. When I picked up the dog, the vet said he had seen the dog for free and had some home recommendations for his coat. We did those recommendations--it worked for years, and switched vets. We have never looked back. I love the staff. I am sure that I pay more than other vets 15 minutes away, but I am happy, and the costs are comparable between the 2 five minute away vets.

When we finally decided to have Gizmo (the cairn) put to sleep, we walked in at office opening carrying our dog without an appointment. The vet stayed with us for 1 1/2 hours listening to Gizmo stories and making final resting point arrangements. (Gizmo's ashes were spread amoung the grapes in Napa). I told my husband that if we ever wait for an appointment to remember this day. It is a 2 vet office and I love them both.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love my vet too. I did switch though after Vinnie's accident as a pup. That vet was alittle higher priced,but had a firm belief in amputating Vinnie's entire tail. I said no,and he tried to convince me over and over and would do nothing for his leg. After I finished the immediate care,I took him to my new vet. He was FABULOUS and cheaper. He casted Vinnie's leg and I had him in a cast and cone for 16+ weeks. It was alot of work,but worth it. He amputated about 3" of Vin's tail,but the other vet wanted to take it all off! Ever seen a sheltie without a tail?:nono: Vin healed up nicely,and has a fabulous tail without his 3" white tip----but he looks awesome!

He was also very honest and frank about what he could and could not do,and was up front about the costs. If I could,I would work with him. He is a neat guy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am actually currently thinking about switching vets. My current vet, though he's good at what he does, is HORRIBLE about calling me back. I called today to get information on Cerenia and ProMeris (the new flea medication) and I only talked to on the front area people who told me that she has never heard of ProMeris and that they just don't have it for pets. I find that ridiculous. A vet tech that isn't on top of new products just seems really unmotivated. Or maybe it's just me. On top of it all, she didn't even know what Cerenia was. Whatever. I'm just annoyed because they never call me back the same day and rarely the next (I usually have to call again). I'm looking into another vet now.

Julie, that is so scary about Vinnie! I'm glad you got another opinion and saved part of his tail. What happened for him to lose it, if you don't mind explaining?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I really don't like my vet. I've been using this office for many years. I used to use one particular vet there and when he retired, I went to his son for years after that. It used to feel homey and caring. Now all it feels to me is as if they're all in it for the money and I get no feeling for anyone caring for the dogs (except for one female vet who's there two days a week). I've been seriously thinking of going somewhere else, but it's much "the devil you know vs. the devil you don't."

When I started losing my four dogs about 10 years ago, they were so kind and caring, they actually cried along with me. I had one there after she collapsed in pain one day in my house. They worked on her for a week. I visited every day and prayed for a miracle. When they finally told me there was no hope I went in and sat with her and went through a box of their tissues while trying to work up the courage to give them the okay to put her down. I couldn't do it, so I left and came back the next day with the same intention. They gave me all the time I needed to be with her and come to my own conclusion. It took three days to finally say "I know it's time."

When it was all over they hugged me and two days later I received a package with their condolences and a copy of "The Rainbow Bridge."

That's what they used to be like, but now . . .


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

BTW--I just read your original post. My vet would not have sent me to the ER at that time. He would have waited in his office for me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie, that is so scary about Vinnie! I'm glad you got another opinion and saved part of his tail. What happened for him to lose it, if you don't mind explaining?[/QUOTE]

Oh yes,I'm sorry.....I assume everyone knows!:brick:
Vinnie was a pup and it was snowing one night.I had always stood outside with him to go potty. I was yelled at to come in and deal with something with Robbie.I thought it would just take a minute and Vin would finish going potty. He ran across the street chasing the cat and was hit by a car. The bumper of her car cut Vinnie's leg joint and partially "de-socked" his leg. It cut his tail very deeply on the underside from about 2" below base to the tip. It rolled him and scuffed his tummy/penis and testicles to where his testicles swelled so big that one was inside his body and the other the size of a popcan. We were very lucky he was not killed.I learned a very valuable lesson that night--never again.....never.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, Julie that is so scary! I'm sure I would have thought that his life was over if I ever saw a dog run over by a car. That is so wonderful that he pulled through and is as beautiful and great of a dog as he is now! :hug:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Snake, Tater and Crack*

What's that quote....Truth is stranger than fiction?

Your story brought a smile to my day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> Wow, Julie that is so scary! I'm sure I would have thought that his life was over if I ever saw a dog run over by a car. That is so wonderful that he pulled through and is as beautiful and great of a dog as he is now! :hug:


Oh yes---I didn't see it,just dealt with the aftermath chaos. Vinnie came back to the house but could not get up the steps.It was a horrible bloody mess. I was just sure he was gonna die----but lucky for us,the bumper hit his rear end and rolled him but didn't cause any internal injuries.His leg wasn't broke either---but the vet said it would of been better had it broken rather then what it did. It tore the ligaments/tendons out of his hock. That leg kinda fused itself,and he does not have full movement,but he can run and jump and play fetch etc.He is stiff when he first gets up and so can not move quickly out of the way etc.but he does really well.He is an awesome guy-----the sweetest personality. His life expectency is only about 7 years the vet guessed,due to severe arthritis,but we'll see. Vin could prove otherwise.:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do like Gucci's vet, she goes to a larger 'hospital' with 4 vets on staff, but the staff all seems friendly and the prices are mid range to high, probably. I don't have insurance for Gucci, so I can't comment on that, but they do have applications for insurance there, I assume they are fairly familiar with it. It is VERY clean, and I do love that!

Missy, If you aren't completely satisfied, I'd start looking for another vet, and one with a more friendly front office staff. Whenever I've called with a question or concern they always help me and call me back. We do give a fair amount of $ to them over the years, so I think they should be receptive to any phone calls and questions we have in between visits!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

JUlie, that is just too scary!! Poor Vincent - I am so glad that he is good now!!

I LOVE my vets office, and have found that their staff is even better!~~ They always take the time to answer all my questions, but of course, I have more "favorite" people there, and do ask for them specifically.
They did hire a new vet once who I disliked, and I specifically asked for others whenever I called. Eventually that vet was gone! Not surprising to me. 

I love that they will pull out a book to look up something, if they are not 100% sure on a diagnosis, they just dont guess!! They love my guys, and are always so kind. I feel that if you pay as much as we pay here on the East Coast, for a vet, you should LOVE them!!! It is not worth paying someone for a service you are uncomfortable getting!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I went from a "nice guy" vet and then Belle had an accident of them giving her lepto when I said no lepto. Of course the vet said the vet tech made a mistake but I think he decided to just do one of the together shots to a great vet. And of course I moved! While this vet was very into holistic and alternative approaches, he would also hear you out. He didn't know the best flea medications and actually didn't carry them. He would write me a prescription for my revolution but always told me about alternatives but I didn't want to fix what wasn't broken and he was at least okay with that with me and listened. That is the most important feature. I thought my old vet never actually listened to me. He also was into not vaccinating and blood testing. Maybe he just gave me good deals cause he liked Belle! But I am not excited about finding a new one!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are really pleased with our vet. It is about twenty minutes away. They are a small vet office....it is attached to there house which I really like...means there is always someone there. They love our girls soo much. I remember when we had to have Lizzie treated for heartworm I would call and check on her and they said that she is the sweetest thing ever. I went to pick her up and they had her behind the desk just hangin out with them....they did not want me to take her. With Jillee well they love her as well too. I took Ginger in for a check up and they said that they would watch Jillee for me....she was behind the desk being loved on and soaking it all in. I think that makes it easier on my girls to go in there b/c they get loved on. Last year or so they took some of there clients out to dinner to Outback for customer appreciation. I thought that was really nice....we got to get to know there staff even better. There is only one person at the front that seems kinda annoyed at my questions but I think that is just her personality.....she is nice just not like the other girls. I bet they will fall in love with Betzie as well...which we go to the vet this friday!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to say I had a totally different experience when I took Cash in over this last emergency episodes. My usual vet could not see us on that first day and I saw a younger Vet who we had seen before but not often. She was amazing, open to me asking questions, open to healthier foods (not science diet) and even on that first day laid out other possibilities(that the neurologist confirmed) if he didn't respond to the first antibiotic. I wonder had she been there when he was in crisis if I would have saved the almost 3K for seeing the neurologist and doing tests. She also actually called me twice over last week and this week to see how Cash was doing. And every time I called with a question about constipation or dosage of Colase she got on the phone herself. I told her that "I liked all the vets there, but that I had found in her my new Vet" I was really impressed with her over this crisis. And it is great that the office is so close to us. 

And on that morning I brought him in when he was in pain, the front desk staff was a whole lot nicer and engaged. In my distress not really being pc I even said "I'm gonna make morning appointments from now on- you guys are a lot nicer" they kind of grinned and said "we here that a lot"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is good that in time like that you feel comfortable with her....sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, I'm so glad you found such a neat vet. She sounds like a keeper for sure. But $3K for the neurologist? OUCH! Now I'm really praying that your insurance is very good to you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I like my veterinary office. The front desk folks are friendly and helpful. I like three of the four vets that are there. They are 5-10 minutes from my house and have extra hours which helps those of us who work. My two favorite vets are very gentle, very caring, and will listen to me. If I say, "my breeder told me....." they are open to that insead of the usual "I'm the doctor and I know best" type response. They are pretty pricey but they do seem to be thorough. They automatically do all the pre-surgery blood work. They always give a written estimate before any procedure so I know what it will cost. They do seem to be up on the latest info too. They are now a part of VCA but I haven't seen a huge difference since they went "corporate."


----------

